# Squidget's 6 Week Old Pics!



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi! Everyone!

Squidget is 6 weeks old today! He is doing good. Still has a hard time balancing and pecking at the same time! He still mainly goes in circles when trying to walk, but is starting to go sideways to his left, so he can get somewhere! He is doing a lot of flapping!

One question tho! Is it normal for him to eat less now or is something wrong?

He ate good this morning, formula and seeds! Then I was gone for almost 5 hours, when I went to feed him he was not interested, pecked a few seeds but did not drink! He has a small cup of water in his cage but it did not look as tho any was gone! He still has seeds in his crop, but his crop is getting smaller each day!

I did take him outside yesterday and he was very scared, shaking scared, maybe that was to stressfull, but it was a nice day!

http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Pigeon&album=Squidget

Thank You!

Denise


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

dnrslucky1 said:


> Hi! Everyone!
> 
> Squidget is 6 weeks old today! He is doing good. Still has a hard time balancing and pecking at the same time! He still mainly goes in circles when trying to walk, but is starting to go sideways to his left, so he can get somewhere! He is doing a lot of flapping!
> 
> ...


Hi Denise, 

Ahhhhh, Squidget is looking very good and he's developing his feathers nicely, FINALLY

I'm not entirely sure what is going on with Squidget and his feeding activities now that's he's in the weaning process. I would *assume* from my own observations with youngsters that this is the time when they do lose some weight. They are just beginning to eat on their own and the calories and variety of their "peckings" is haphazzard, to say the least. It seems that the hand reared youngsters especially, will favour the smaller seeds first. Now, this isn't their intentions, but more part of their learning process. With saying that, they do lose some weight at this time...this is normal! 

I'm glad you are continuing with supplemental formula feedings, I think this is very beneficial at this time. 

Watch his overall behaviour, monitor weight constantly and just keep providing the wonderful care you have been ...keeping us posted. It's gonna take time for him, he's behind and needs to catch up but he will


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank You Brad!

Everything else seems normal! So I am thinking because of the way his crop is tightening up and shrinking, that it may be normal and is a sign that he is changing into an adult. But I will definantly keep a close eye on him!

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Denise, he is simply gorgeous. If I could suggest a couple of things. He is still such a little baby that he needs at least two formula feedings per day. We continue to hand feed some that we get in when they are twice the size of Squidget. As long as he still has the large sized beak, give him some formula. Also, I would put much smaller seeds in a lower sized bowl. It is really hard for them to pick up the peas and corn at his age. You might try a bag of Kaytee finch food; it should be pretty nutritious and the seeds are smaller.

The other thing is about his feathers. I can't tell from the pic if this is a blood feather but keep check on them when they break because they can bleed quite a lot. The best thing for the bleeding is to apply plain old flour or cornstarch to the area and just keep watch.

His coloring is really beautiful. I can't wait to see him mature.

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank You Maggie!

I still give him formula 3 to 4 times a day before he pecks on his own. Then I seed pop various dried peas and corn soaked in warm water. Then I let him peck a few hulled non salted sunflower meats.

As far as that feather goes, I am not sure how he broke it, and yes I believe it was a blood feather! He has such a hard time walking and keeping his balance, all I can do is watch over him and check for that kind of thing!

Denise


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, he looks so cute, adorable. 
You did a fantastic job.

Reti


----------



## mistenle (Feb 7, 2005)

I found that good seeds to feed a young pigeon that needs to gain weight are safflower, canary and hemp. They are all high in fat and birds like to eat them, especially hemp. Squidjet is a beautiful young bird.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Denise,
My godchild looks great (I'm claiming him as my godchild !!) You have done and are doing a great job with this little one. He looks happy and healthy. So he doesn't walk perfectly. Neither do I. That little beast will be flying before you know it, just watch.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a great job you have done, Denise! Squidget is looking wonderful!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have come a long way, Squidget!

What a cutie!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

OK Daryl! You are officially a God Parent! You deserve it, you named him!

And yes he is very happy! He loves sitting on my lap and looking around, by the way he has a very long neck!

I still can't wait untill he can walk enough to get to his own water and seeds!

Denise


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

dnrslucky1,

Not only you did well, but the bird is even good looking!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Denise,

Squidget looks just adorable. So glad to hear that everything is going so well...fantastic job.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

This is one determined bird and one dedicated human. Congratulations to both of you on your progress. Squidget is developing beautiful plumage!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Squidget Looks Great!*

What a difference feathers make! Squidgy looks like he is developing into a beautiful bird! 

CONGRATULATIONS to proud Denise and Godmother Pigeonmama!  

Can't wait to see continued updates!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Denise,

If the follicle the broken Feather comes out of looks in fected, you may wish to gently pull the Feather out and as Maggie I think mentioned above, have some corn starch or flour in ready in case it bleeds a little, and or some little antibiotic ointment then corn starch even.

I dunno what to suggest on the chow...he is eating, you are also feeding hil formula, and doing some Seed-Pops, so...

Is there any way he caould visit with other Squablettes who are learning to peck? That is always good for them.

My 'Tater' mysteriously became an overnight champ at pecking, and stayed with the next-to-the-smallest Milo Seeds exclusievely, but would eat the tinier Millet Seeds once the Milos were gone...then, out of the blue, a few days later, getting the white Safflower ones perfectly...and today, did five peanuts in-a-row, and seeing as his Crop was already "like a Tennis Ball" I pulled the chow and set him over to the side for a nap...Lol...

Now, Squidget could certainly accomidate a pretty full Crop if he wants to, even though he has grown up so much...but I think those Birds who really went hungry as little ones, are more likely to stuff themselves silly once they can, than those Birds who did not...

But they are individuals, and who knows...!

Long as you see fourty to fifty decent poops-a-day, well, I'd say there is enough going through him.

Growing all those Feathers takes a LOT of protean and nutrients...

Tater is 280 Grammes now, and likely will hover around that weight for a while and slowly go up from there...

I bought some Cod Liver Oil yesterday, the old fashioned 'plain' kind, and glistened some Seeds for the various Beaks here to try, but I had the feeling they were not too keen on it, so...if I in deed want them to have it, I recon I will have to be devious, or to the eye Dropper down the hatch...Lol...

I bet a Baby Seagull would LOVE Cod Liver Oil...ya know?


Best wishes to you both!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

One other thing I should have mentioned about the blood feathers. You can use small pliers and put them on the remaining part of the shaft, tighten and pull the shaft straight out.  Don't get right against the skin because you may accidently pinch the skin. Be warned that it takes some strong pulling. Most of the time the root will come out also which stops the bleeding immediately. You should only do this with a broken shaft that has enough length to get the pliers securely around it. The root looks like a pink/red string that trails out behind the shaft you've pulled out. It can vary in size depending on the size of the feather shaft. It does not hurt the bird that I can tell and a new feather will grow back. We had to do this a lot with our Silver.

If the shaft is too short to get the pliers around securely then use the flour and keep a very close eye on it. I always checked Silver a lot even when I could successfully pull out the root

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Phil,

I believe he is eating enough, His biggest meals are morning and night! During the day he is just not as eager, he pecks but dosen't gobble. I think he is more interested in trying to walk and flapping his wings then!

Hi Maggie!

If that broken feather is not bleeding or infected, do I have to pull it out? I don't want to! It looks fine to me.

Denise


----------

